# Jerk Chicken Big D and Little D cooking



## wittdog (May 11, 2007)

Did some jerk chicken along with corn and grilled pineapple on sugar cane skewers(I hit the pineapples with a mix of Brown Sugar, Vanilla, Water and cinnamon) and grilled a couple of PITAs (Iâ€˜m loving the grilled pita)â€¦D asked me yesterday if he could cook today he wanted to do a â€œtop on cookâ€


----------



## Diva Q (May 11, 2007)

That is a great way to spend some family bonding time!!

(THe food looks good too!)


----------



## wittdog (May 11, 2007)

Diva he was right on everything....both of the boys love to help...and becuase he cooked his chicken..he ate it all


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2007)

Nothing better than watching a father and son grilling session!  I bet that was the best chicken Lil' D ever had since he cooked it himself!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 11, 2007)

That looks great !

I think you need a bigger grill.


----------



## Puff1 (May 11, 2007)

Great pics Witt Doggy Dog!
Looks like a great day


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 11, 2007)

Looks great Dave....time to start enterin him into the Kids Q at comps!


----------



## john a (May 12, 2007)

Can't beat that, time with the kids and good food. Way to go WD.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 12, 2007)

Fantastic Dave.  You guys looked like a great team.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 12, 2007)

Familys that cook together make lasting memories, good work Dave


----------



## Cliff H. (May 12, 2007)

Great pics Dog.  Looks like you are going to lose your cooking job in a couple of years,  Then you won't have an excuse to not help the wife around the house while the food is on.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2007)

Dave was was that on the corn in the last pic?

I love the pitas and flatbreads....they make great
little pizzas too!  You can fill the grill with 4 or 5 different
pizzas!


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2007)

Cappy that was the sugar cane the pineapples were on....MJ...was arranging his plate...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2007)

Excellent job Dave. Great way to raise the kids also!


----------



## john pen (May 12, 2007)

I cant wait for the day when the Witt boys say how their Q' is so much better than their Dads !!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> I cant wait for the day when the Witt boys say how their Q' is so much better than their Dads !!!



 [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=a_withstupid.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> I cant wait for the day when the Witt boys say how their Q' is so much better than their Dads !!!



Probably gonna be in the next few weeks!


----------

